# News - Computerspiele machen &quot;fett und gewaltt&auml;tig&quot;



## Administrator (2. März 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,290586


----------



## alienqueen (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Das Gesülze dieser uninformierten Vollspacken aus reißerischen Medien ist eigentlich keinen Kommentar wert, das gab es schon zu oft und auch in den Medien, die bis dahin den Anspruch hatten, seriös zu sein (siehe Spiegel).

Es gibt halt immer noch konservative Kräfte, die sich dieser "Bedrohung" in den Weg stellen wollen (zum Glück ohne Erfolg bei denjenigen, die sich genauer mit der Materie befasst haben).


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

tja wer fett ist wird gehänselt und wird dann irgendwann agresive,  
also jungs und mädels 
immer schön auf die figur achten
sonnst gibt es computerspiel verbot


----------



## Basty_B (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

bei sowas bekomme ich immer einen hals, ich habe agresionen, und zwar gegen diese deppen, die von der materie überhaupt kA haben    

das sind ausnahmen, der großteil der gamer ist mit sicherheit nicht so besessen, dass er im matrix stiel autos alá GTA klaut und anschließend im underground style auf der autobahn rumfährt   

dumm nur, dass gerade diese 1%igen außnahmen so publik gemacht werden   *heul*


----------



## XmalkerX (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

aha, deswegen lebe ich ja auch vegan und jogge regelmäßig... no further comment


----------



## Basty_B (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Basty_B am 02.03.2004 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bei sowas bekomme ich immer einen hals, ich habe agresionen, und zwar gegen diese deppen, die von der materie überhaupt kA haben
> 
> das sind ausnahmen, der großteil der gamer ist mit sicherheit nicht so besessen, dass er im matrix stiel autos alá GTA klaut und anschließend im underground style auf der autobahn rumfährt
> 
> dumm nur, dass gerade diese 1%igen außnahmen so publik gemacht werden   *heul*



[edit] und fett.. das liegt sicher nicht am pc ... und wenn doch, *ESST MEHR OBST* !!!


----------



## kaioshin (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

ich glaub ich bring die spacken alle um!  aber vorher muss ich einige kilos loswerden.

.
.
.
.
.
.
 
(war n scherz, bin weder übergewichtig (eher das gegenteil) noch aggressiv)

edit: wieso werden meine 10 leeren zeilen net übernommen? o.o


----------



## ulrichanton (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

ganz was neues. einge leute müssen das, was sie nicht kennen, dämonisieren. 

*gähn*

übrigens bin ich 1,97m bei 90 kg, wahrscheinlich eine ausnahme. oder ich sollte aufhören mit zocken.


----------



## Stefan1981 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

hmmm,also ich finde das recht komisch,egal auf welcher LAN ich war und noch sein werde,dort laufen mir von 100 (just for fun zahl) jungs und mädels mangerade vll. 5-6 etwas besser gefütterten über den weg und von gewalt ist dort nix zu spüren!!!


Und wenn ich die jugendlichen draussen anschaue die jedes WE inna Disse sind,sind die ja wohl mehr gewaltätig als die,die zuhause Computerspiele zocken !


Naja die schweden sind ja eh dumm siehe IKEA hehe


----------



## MikeLebring (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Blabla....
und im Auto sterben jährlich zig Tausende
...außerdem macht Onanieren blind !!!


----------



## TheSmacker (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Naja Schweden...
spielst du noch oder killst du schon? 

Aber Rock 'n' Roll ist auch Teufelswerk.
Und erst diese Miniröcke...

in 10 Jahren kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

 ...


----------



## RickSkywalker (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Jaja, und der Zitronenfalter faltet Zitronen...   
Solchen Typen darf man nicht glauben, das sind Spinner!
Von Millionen Menschen die Computer spielen laufen nur ein paar Amok... oder machen halt andere böse Dinge...   
Außerdem machen COmputerspiele doch nicht fett... Absurd...


----------



## Son_Harry (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Aber des mit dem fett stimmt. Seit ich täglich im Schnitt 5h spiele (neben der Schule, in den Ferien noch mehr) hab ich übergewicht, auch wenn ichs langsam wieder weg bekomm.


----------



## Troppy (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Dann schaut euch ja nicht diese brutale Docu an.
Wo doch da so gewalttätige und *"fette"* Szenen drin vorkommen  

Ich wurde den Kindern gern viel mehr Märchen erzählen aber

da wird ja auch immer jemand oder etwas umgebracht   
und immer die schönen und dünnen sind Prinzessinnen.
Drum sind  ja auch schon so viele junge Mädchen magersüchtig.  

Wissenschaftlich bewissen   

Ich persönlich würde mal die Medien verbitten, denn Filme und Spiele stellen nur die Meinungsfreiheit der Entwickler dar.

Was ja legal ist oder doch nicht (Zensierung,...)


----------



## pRayER_sLayER (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Bsonsers seriös kann die Doku ja nicht gewesen sein...    Herrschaftszeiten, wann wird das aufhören, das die Computerspieler aufgrund Einzelfällen in den Dreck gezogen werden?   
Wenn ein Mädel die Doku gesehen hat, will die sicher nix mehr mit mir zu tun haben...    
Ich mach den schwedischen Sender dafür verantwortlich! Ich verklag ihn und blablabla bla bla murmel bla bla nuschel aus.


----------



## arrange (2. März 2004)

*News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ahhh. Ich fühle es schon wieder. Ich glaube ich muss mein Zimmer auseinandernehmen, da sich alle Computerspiele die ich je gespielt habe negativ auf mein Aggressionspotenzial ausgewirkt haben. Außerdem wiege ich natürlich 200 Kilogramm. Mittlerweile hatte ich ob der größeren Akzeptans der Pc´s als Arbeitsgerät mit größerem Verständnis für Computerspieler gerechnet. Anscheinend lieben es manche Medienagenturen immer noch 
Minderheiten zu kritisieren, indem sie irgendwelche "Experten" aus ihrem Hut hervorzaubern, die die Welt "aufklären" wollen. Es bringt leider nichts diese Menschen belehren zu wollen, da es immer wieder neue Menschen wie diese geben wird. Es bleibt also nur noch fest zu halten, dass es sicherlich eine verschwindend geringe Minderheit der Computerspieler gibt, die übergewichtig und gewalttätig sind. Diese Umstände lassen sich jedoch nahezu in jedem Fall mit ihrem sozialen Kontext begründen.


----------



## APES (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

also ich weiß nicht, mit welchen leuten diese "Ärzte" oder was auch immer das sein sollen reden, ich zocke schon seit vielen Jahren (habe damals mit dem NES angefangen) und ich habe kein übergewicht und gewalttätig bin ich auch nicht. Ich würde mich wundern, wenn 65Kg auf 1,80m übergewicht wären. Wenn ich gewalttätigwäre, müsste ich dann nicht bei jeder Schlägerein. sei es in der Disco oder auf sonstigen Veranstaltungen mitmischen ? Müsste ich nicht dadurch meine Freundin schlagen usw. ??? Also das tu ich nicht, und werde es auch nie tun. Die wollen doch nur den Spielern das Leben schwer amchen. Die sind nur Neidisch, weil sie das nicht können *g*

Cu APES


----------



## beafsteak (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Unfug,

In der Verhaltensforschung gibt es zu diesem Thema keine Kausalstruktur (WENN man comuter spielt - DANN wird man gewalttätig).

Es führen sämtliche soziale Strukturen so wie soziale Umwelt (Erziehung, verhalten der Eltern oder Kameraden) zu solchen Verhaltensmustern.


Gäbe es also keine Computer oder Computerspiele, würden diese Kinder einer anderen Beschäftigung nachgehen, und trotzdem fett und gewaltätig sein. 


Ist zwar auch relativ einfach ausgedrückt, ist aber inhaltlich näher an der Warheit als die Aussage der Schweden.


Übrigens ich daddel ohne Ende, und studiere Sport (aktiv) und bin nicht fett.


----------



## Tillurator (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				SYSTEM am 02.03.2004 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



So ein Müll!!
Wer erzählt denn so was?


----------



## Monstermic (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Also, ich werf hier jetzt mal was in den Raum, wofür ich sicher einiges an Schelte bekommen werde. 
Aber ist es nicht so, daß Jugendliche , die in ihrer Pubertät und auch später , aufgrund ihres ungenügenden sozialen Umfelds eher anfangen viel zu spielen? Und könnte das nicht bedeuten, das sie beim Spielen eine ideale Möglichkeit finden, ihre Probleme ,Anschluß zu finden, zu verdrängen? 

Dazu nehme ich  jetzt einfach mal an, daß dicke oder  äußerlich auffällige Kinder/Jugendliche es schwieriger haben einen Freundeskreis zu finden oder sich in ihrem sozialen Umfeld wohlzufühlen. Das hat zur Folge, daß sie eher zum Spiel greifen, dies als befriedigend empfinden, sich deshalb abschotten, deshalb wenig Bewegung bekommen(wozu auch ?) und daher dick bleiben oder auch dick werden. 
Ich glaube man kann den meisten Jugendlichen auf der Straße sogar ansehen, ob sie viel Spielen oder nicht. (Kleidung, Gesichtsfarbe, Gesichtsausdruck, Haltung, die Art zu sprechen und eben auch die Figur)

Ach ja, ich selbst bin eher zu spackig, was eine andere Erscheinungsform von Vielspielern ist. Unsportlich sind jedenfalls sehr viele (Ausnahmen gibts natürlich, aber es geht hier ja um Tendenzen)

P.S.: das mit den gewalttätigen Tendenzen bei Spielern könnte man ähnlich herleiten. Aber da bin ich eigentlich eher der verbreiteten Meinung, daß Spiele nicht Gewalt erzeugen, sondern allgemein gewaltbereite Menschen gerne auch zu Spielen greifen. Das hat mit dem Spiel jedoch nichts zu tun, diese Leute würden in jedem Fall irgendwo ihre Wut ablassen und wenn sie eben zu Hooligans oder Faschos werden.
Ach so, ich rede hier übrigens von "Vielspielern", also mindestens 2-3 stunden am tag(wovon es mehr gibt als man denkt)


----------



## Kodama (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ich glaube die Studie hat recht, und auch wieder nicht. Sie wirft nämlich zwei Dinge zusammen, die nicht zusammen gehören, bzw. stellt Kausalzusammenhänge her, die so nicht stimmen.

"Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"", stimmt so einfach nicht.
"Fette und gewalttätige Menschen spielen häufig Computerspiele" ist eine Aussage, die sicherlich eher passen würde. Die Ursache liegt nicht in den Computerspielen, sondern an der Lebensweise als solche.
Nicht der PC macht die Leute fett, sondern das falsche Essen macht die Leute fett. Nicht der PC macht die Leute gewalttätig, sondern das essen von toter Industriekost, und der Mangel an Bewegung.  Nicht der PC ist schuld, sondern Eltern, die sich nicht um ihre Kinder kümmern, und kein richtiges Sozialverhalten mehr "vorgelebt" bekommen. Wir brauchen "Vorbilder", keine Strafmaßnahmen...

Gruß Andreas,
der seit drei Jahren Rohköstler ist,  Sport treibt, und weder fett noch gewaltägit ist, obwohl er die Painkillerdemo gespielt hat.


----------



## heartlessDragon-89 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Also Fett bin ich schon gar nicht. Aggressive Verahltensweisen bin ich von mir auch nicht gewohnt... Dann bin ich wohl ein Missverständnis


----------



## Hammond (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Natürlich nimmt man etwas zu wenn man sich weniger bewegt. Wenn man allerdings statt 5 Stunden zocken, 5 Stunden ließt oder tv guckt ist das doch das gleiche??? Man muss nur etwas auf seine Ernährung achten und wenigstens 1 mal im Monat Sport treiben und man hat eine ordentliche Figur - so isses zumindest bei mir!  
Und das mit dem gewalttätig ist so dermaßen sinnlos...eigentlich ist es meistens so, dass grade Leute die viel zocken eher ruhiger und umgänglicher sind. Das hängt wohl auch eher von Erziehung, Umfeld usw. ab.
Aber gut, sollen sie in ihrem glauben bleiben. Die Spieleindustrie wird immer weiter wachsen und irgendwann die Filmindustrie überflügeln. Spätestens dann werden auch solche Menschen dieses Hobby mal als normal ansehen (müssen)


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Tja, am besten ich gebe keinen Kommentar zu diesem Artikel ab.

Wenn ich dran denke in was für eine Sparte ich jetzt gesteckt werde, macht mich das irgendwie traurig und wütend zugleich. 

Ich bin PC Spieler und habe auch ein ziemliches Übergewicht, dies liegt aber nicht am PC Spielen. Das Übergewicht hatte ich schon lange davor und ist krankhaft. 

Ich treibe viel Sport und von Unsportlichkeit kann keine Rede sein, obwohl ich beleibter bin. 

Aber hier wird einfach mal wieder ein paar Pauschalaussagen getroffen ohne Sinn und Verstand. 

Im Prinzip musste mal wieder die Hetzpropaganda gegen die PC Spiele erneut angefacht werden.


----------



## beafsteak (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Hammond am 02.03.2004 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich nimmt man etwas zu wenn man sich weniger bewegt. Wenn man allerdings statt 5 Stunden zocken, 5 Stunden ließt oder tv guckt ist das doch das gleiche??? Man muss nur etwas auf seine Ernährung achten und wenigstens 1 mal im Monat Sport treiben und man hat eine ordentliche Figur - so isses zumindest bei mir!
> Und das mit dem gewalttätig ist so dermaßen sinnlos...eigentlich ist es meistens so, dass grade Leute die viel zocken eher ruhiger und umgänglicher sind. Das hängt wohl auch eher von Erziehung, Umfeld usw. ab.
> Aber gut, sollen sie in ihrem glauben bleiben. Die Spieleindustrie wird immer weiter wachsen und irgendwann die Filmindustrie überflügeln. Spätestens dann werden auch solche Menschen dieses Hobby mal als normal ansehen (müssen)





Hehehe , werd mal 30 , dann reicht einmal im Monat Sport nicht mehr.


----------



## Yver (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Die vollschwachmaten und psychofritzen die das beschlossen haben, und solche kommentare schreiben, die sind Fett und gewalltätig!  
Ich kann mir so eine unlogisch denkende, überstrenge, zickige und spaßfeindliche tussi gut vorstellen, die solche beschlüsse zieht.  
Fett wird man nicht von Computerspielen, sondern von nichts anderes außer Computerspielen. Man setzt sich ja nicht 20 Stunden am tag vor das ding, bestellt sich ne pizza und schmiedet geisteskranke mordpläne.
Man kann auch so viel Computer spielen, sich gesund ernähren und Sport machen! Und gewalltätig wird man nur wenn das einfach vorprogrammiert ist. Leute die keinen Fuken gehirn im schädel haben, schläger, kiffer und Alkoholabhängige. Normale Menschen können Computer Spielen (Auch gewalltätige Spiele) ohne selber gewalltätig zu sein!  


Liebe Leute von PcGames, schickt doch mal diese Komplette Kommentarliste (die bei wenigen Artikeln auch nur halb so lang ist) an die leute die solche aussagen machen, damit sie sehen wie Menschen die es besserwissen darauf reagieren.


----------



## Macci (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ich finde wir sollten darüber einfach nur lachen. Das alles zeigt doch nur wie unfähig diese ganzen Leute sind. Wie kann man nur so einen Stuss reden.
Es wäre genauso dumm wenn ich sagen würde, dass sich alle Politiker nach einiger Zeit umbringen würden, weil man das ja am Fall Möllemann gesehen hat. 

Einfach nur totaler Quatsch.


----------



## StephanL (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Also diese besc******* Fo***  Anne Folke soll mal ihr sch*** Ma** halten, sonst hau ich ihr ihre Fr**** ein! Dumme Sau! Die soll aufpassen was sie sagt. Und was soll überhaupt die Scheisse mit "Computerspiele machen fett"? Das sind alles Muskeln und schwere Knochen! Die Frau hat doch keine Ahnung. Jetzt zieh ich mir aber erstmal ne Pizza rein (meine vierte bis jetzt), bin ja schliesslich schon ne Stunde wach. Danach gehts gleich weiter mit Diablo 2 zocken, so 9 oder 10 Stunden.

Computerspiele machen fett und aggresiv ... was für ein Witz!


----------



## magelheis (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Wie so oft, werden Ursache und Wirkung nicht genügend differenziert. 

Die Diskussion um Medien ( im Allgemeinen, nicht nur Spiele )und Gewalt gleicht immer noch der Henne und Ei Debatte. 
Sind es tatsächlich die Filme/Spiele/Bücher, was-auch-immer, die die Hemmschwelle herabsetzen und die "Anfälligen" von sozial integren Individuen in blutrünstige Monstren verwandeln ?
Ist es das soziale Umfeld, das die bedauernswerten, unschuldigen Jugendlichen in Kriminelle ohne Moral transformiert ?
Oder ist es doch genetische Veranlagung, die uns in Gute und Böse unterteilt ?
Es gibt zahlreiche Studien, die jede dieser Varianten zu belegen scheinen, man sollte hier allerdings äßerst vorsichtig sein. Errinnert sei nur an Wahlprognosen und Stoibers' berühmten Satz " Wir ! haben die Wahl gewonnen !!" ( Für alle, die sich nicht errinnern können: anläßlich der Bundestagswahl 2003, Kanzler war und blieb jedoch Schröder ). 

Solange nicht methodisch einwandfreie Ergebnisse vorgelegt werden, die die Alleinschuld von Spielen/Filmen belegen, darf man getrost davon ausgehen, daß es hier zwar schon eine "Auslöserfunktion" gibt, die tatsächlichen _Ursachen_ allerdings in anderen Faktoren ( zerrüttetes Elternhaus, Arbeitslosigkeit, etc ) liegen.

Ähnliches gilt für die Fettleibigkeit. Zu konstatieren, daß regelmäßige Spieler zwangsläufig fettleibig wären, zeugt mehr von der Unzulänglichkeit der Studie, als vom schlechten Einfluß von Videospielen per se.


----------



## Funzel (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Einfach bekloppt, was manche TV-Sender so produzieren.
Locker aus dem Ärmel mal eben ne "Reportage" (wenn man es so nennen kann) geschüttelt.
Das Gleiche hatten wir doch auch schon mal nach Erfurt in allen möglichen Varianten.

Ist zwar richtig, dass das Fernsehen brutal macht, aber ich glaube nicht so stark, wie Computerspiele.


----------



## Quintus (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Also wenn ich die kacke wieder höhre.Irgend wer muss das Thema immer wieder rauskramen.
Wie oft hat man das jetzt schon ausdiskutiert!?

Echt es nervt,man darf das nicht so veralgemeinern,außerdem...
Ach ich hab keine Lust mehr,das ist mir zu blöd,ich bin 15 wiege 50Kg und hab ne glattes zweier Zeugnis und bin NICHT agressiv.
Damit ist für mich alles geklärt,wenn mal wieder ein meint Amok zu laufen...


----------



## Thunderwolf (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Hallo erstmall!!

Wieder ein paar Aussagen von Leuten, die grundsätzlich der Meinung sind alles besser zu wissen:
Ich bin selber Mitglied in der Kyffhäuser und betätige mich dort als Luftgewehr - Schütze , mache zudem
Judo, also ein Kampfsport und ich spiele mit begeisterung Ego - Shooter, gehöre damit also laut Meinung
der in dem Artiken genannten Leute und unserer Politiker also zu den Menschen, die besonder anfällig
für gewalttaten sind!
Nun frage ich mich allerdings: warum versuche ich mein Leben mit möglichst wenig Gewalt und Ärger zu
bestreiten, wenn ich doch soooo anfällig dafür bin und außerdem: warum bin ich, nachdem ich mal wider
2 - 3 Stunden in einem Ego - Shooter rumgeballert habe, was das Zeug hällt wesentlich entspannter als
vorher? Liegt daß vielleicht daran, daß mir diese "gewaltverherrlichenden" Spiele helfen, meine Agressionen
abbauen, anstatt sie zu verursachen??

Ich für meinen Teil sehe die Gewalt vor allem bei der Jugend in der antiautoritären Erziehung: Keine Grenzen
und kein Druck von den Eltern, die eher sogar froh sind, wenn ihre Kids irgendwo auf der Straße hängen, da 
Sie sich dann wenigstens um nichts kümmern müssen; Sie haben halt mehr Zeit für die eigenen "Interessen!.
Man sollte nicht dem Fersehn oder Videospielen die Schuld an unseren gesellschaftlichen Problemen geben,
schon gar nicht dann, wenn diese selber verurscht sind.
Wenn also Mist von Jugendlichen gemacht wird, dann bestraft vorallem die Eltern und nicht nur die Kids, um
dann mit irgendwelchen Ausreden nichts weiter machen zu brauchen, denn die, die in Ihrem Leben Grenzen
kennengelernt haben, gehören eher nicht zu denen, den es Spaß macht dumm aufzufallen.

MfGT :


----------



## Troppy (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				magelheis am 02.03.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie so oft, werden Ursache und Wirkung nicht genügend differenziert.
> 
> Die Diskussion um Medien ( im Allgemeinen, nicht nur Spiele )und Gewalt gleicht immer noch der Henne und Ei Debatte.
> Sind es tatsächlich die Filme/Spiele/Bücher, was-auch-immer, die die Hemmschwelle herabsetzen und die "Anfälligen" von sozial integren Individuen in blutrünstige Monstren verwandeln ?
> ...



Es sind die Medien mit solchen Berichten die uns zur weißglut bringen.

Wurde mich jetzt mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn nun alle Gamer auf die Strasse gehen und alles niedermetzeln was ihnen über den Weg läuft?  

Das wollen die doch oder entwa nicht?


----------



## Maxo (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Aaalso...

Ich finde, die haben im ganzen Recht! Ich war früher auch pummelig, aber nicht fett (ca 62kg bei 1,58m - heute 60kg bei 1,73m) und das kam in der Zeit, als ich angefangen habe, mehr am PC zu spielen! Ich habe mich auch gewissermaßen abgeschottet und habe Termine ausm Reallife einfach vergessen! Freunde habe ich nicht mehr eingeladen, wozu auch? Klar, dann ist man in der Klasse nicht mehr so beliebt. Aber agressiv ist nicht das richtige Wort, eher abgestumpft! Als ich von Erfurt erfahren habe (war gerade auf einer LAN) merkte ich, dass dies mir eigentlich garnichts ausmacht und wollte weiter CS zocken! Am 11. September war ich bei Freunden und habe das denen gesagt, als sei es selbstverständlich (die sind ausgerastet wg. WTCeinbruch). Bei der Beerdigung meines Opa's war ich nicht im geringsten betroffen und konnte garnicht verstehen, wieso ein paar sogar heulten, ganz im Gegenteil: Ich empfand die 3 Stunden Fahrt und Kirche davor sogar als lästig!
Komisch, dass jeder schreibt, wie dünn er ist. Klar, viele schummeln, aber ich denke einfach, dass einfach die dicken nicht den Mut haben, hier zu schreiben! Alle dicken Personen, die jugendlich sind, die ich kenne, spielen oder spielten sehr viel am Computer! Das kann wohl kein Zufall sein!
Aber dazu braucht man keine Spezialisten zu bezahlen, das sieht man täglich auf der Straße! Selbst in Comics wird das erkannt: Ratet mal, welche Figur der Zeitschriftenladenbesitzer in den Simpsons hat...


Ich schätze, das ist ein Teufelskreis!
Da ist man einmal bei einem Nachbarn und findet das Spiel ganz toll, hat man es ein paar Tage später selber in der Hand und spielt es Tag und Nacht! Für Freunde ist dann keine Zeit und die lassen es einen in der Schule spüren. Aus Frust spielt man einfach noch mehr und schottet sich nach und nach ab. In der Zeit, in der man am PC hockt, trainiert man nicht seinen Körper. Oft ist man auch was dabei, folglich nimmt man zu! Nun haben die Klassenkameraden auch an einem was zu spotten und dann ist man richtig tief drin in der Scheiße!

Ich selber merke, wie es ist, wenn man mehr am PC hockt!

Im Sommer war ich jeden Tag schwimmen und habe da ca 5 kilo abgenommen! Nun sind es wieder 4kg mehr... Ich bewege mich einfach nicht mehr soviel!

PS: viel spaß beim lesen

Servus and Goodbye


----------



## magelheis (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Troppy am 02.03.2004 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind die Medien mit solchen Berichten die uns zur weißglut bringen.
> 
> Wurde mich jetzt mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn nun alle Gamer auf die Strasse gehen und alles niedermetzeln was ihnen über den Weg läuft?
> 
> Das wollen die doch oder entwa nicht?




Als erstes gäbe es natürlich eine Welle von Trauer und Betroffenheit. Dann begänne die Jagd auf einen "Schuldigen", der sich nicht wehren kann, einfach weil er keine Öffentlichkeit hat. Kandidaten wären zur Zeit BF 1942, Far Cry, etc. 
In der Folge würde reißerisch berichtet über jedes Spiel mit nur einer einzigen Wumme, oder einem Gramm Blut. 
Die hundertausenden Spieler, die _keine_ Gewaltatten begehen, _nicht_ fettleibig sind, werden nie in der (Massen)Berichterstattung auftauchen. ( siehe -> *Nachrichtenwerte* )


----------



## Q_ball (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

mhh... meine einzigste schlafstörung is, dass ich mal ne nacht fast durchmach, weil das spiel grad son bock macht..,   , und fett?? leute, ich sitz sehr, sehr viel vorm pc, bin 1.86m und wieg grad mal irgendwas über 60kg (is sogar zu wenig, aber wenns nach deren meinung geht wieg ich ja eh bald das doppelte  ) und gewalttätig bin ich nicht oder auch jemand den ich kenne nicht, bei einer lan scheißen wir uns höchstens mal zusasmmen, wenn einem das campen der anderen mal wieder aufn keks geht   

was wa da noch??.... ach ja, is alles schwachsinn was die labern


----------



## RickSkywalker (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Maxo am 02.03.2004 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaalso...
> [...]In der Zeit, in der man am PC hockt, trainiert man nicht seinen Körper.[...]


Nein, dafür trainiert man aber seine Finger! 



			
				Maxo am 02.03.2004 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, die haben im ganzen Recht! Ich war früher auch pummelig, aber nicht fett (ca 62kg bei 1,58m - heute 60kg bei 1,73m) und das kam in der Zeit, als ich angefangen habe, mehr am PC zu spielen! Ich habe mich auch gewissermaßen abgeschottet und habe Termine ausm Reallife einfach vergessen! Freunde habe ich nicht mehr eingeladen, wozu auch? Klar, dann ist man in der Klasse nicht mehr so beliebt.



Ich bin 1,58m groß und wiege 53 kg. Desweiteren habe ich eine 4 in Sport, aber dennoch habe ich Freunde! Sicher, ich bin nun nicht der aboslute Star den alle umringen aber alle schätzen mich in meiner Klasse.
Wer Probleme hat sollte einfach ein paar Witze machen, wenn dann jemand drüber lacht hat man gleich jemanden mehr der einen für "gut" befindet! 
Ich spiele täglich ca. 2 1/2 Stunden, aber ich rede nicht den ganzen Tag in der Schule drüber, so wie andere aus meiner Klasse. Diese Spiele dienen mir nur zur Unterhaltung...


----------



## maxim5of5 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				SYSTEM am 02.03.2004 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


von wegen computer spiele machen fett und gewalttätig, ich glaube eher das es bewiesen ist das vorurteile dumm und kurzsichtig machen . es kann doch nicht angehen das gamer seit erfurt als  "übergewichtige,kranke killer" dargestellt
werden. ich glaube das bild zeitung und co. einen viel schlechteren einfluss 
auf die menschen hat als computerspiele. ALSO BILD ZEITUNG UND CO.


----------



## heartlessDragon-89 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				RickSkywalker am 02.03.2004 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, und der Zitronenfalter faltet Zitronen...
> Solchen Typen darf man nicht glauben, das sind Spinner!
> Von Millionen Menschen die Computer spielen laufen nur ein paar Amok... oder machen halt andere böse Dinge...
> Außerdem machen COmputerspiele doch nicht fett... Absurd...



Mehr als 99 % aller Mörder haben schon einmal Brot gegessen!


----------



## Sigmata (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

ROFL da lach ich nur 

gewaltätig OK das sind RELATIVE behauptungen das kann ich nicht wiederlegen...

Aber FETT LOL mit der Aussage haben die bewiesen das die keine Ahnung haben und nur behauptungen aufstellen.

WARUM ? 
Ganz einfach ich besuche viele LANpartys (da kommen meist die leute hin die etwas abhängiger vom Computer sind als andere ^^) Also auf 300 Leute kommt oft nur 1 der übergewicht hat. 
Nun schaun mer mal beim fussball in die Zuschauerränge  
Ein Bierbauch am andern ^^
HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA Fällt euch das was MASSIV auf ^^
Auf seid für Sport und guckt Fussball ^^

Also zum schluss bleibt zu sagen Computerspielen macht Aggresiv genau so wie es Fett macht  ^^

Euer geliebter Fussballrowdy ...


----------



## einkaufswagen (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

...muss DAS wirklich kommentiert werden? ich denke eher nicht...


----------



## Mumtaz (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

hab leider nicht viel Zeit, zu schreiben, und hab leider auch nicht alle Posts durchgelesen, aber bei diesem Schwachsinn, muss ich einfach auch was dazu schreiben.

Also, die Soll sich ihre ****** meinung sonst wo hin stecken, was soll das?
Folgendes:
Mein Vater = Programmierer, mehr als 10h am Pc, er arbeitet sogar in den Ferien (und er ist nich Fett, oder übergewichtig, auch nicht gewalttätig)
Ich = Bin 15 Jahre, zocke ca. 5h am tag, wenn ich schule hab, und sonst den ganzen tag, wiege 48 Kg, und bin 1,67, das heißt, soviel ich verstanden habe, sogar, das ich ein bisschen untergewichtig bin.
Ich sehe Sau scharf mit meinen Adler augen in der schule, was andere nicht erkennnen, und das von Gewalt, was soll die *******? ich fluche zwar sehr viel, wenn der Tag lang ist, aber ich hab nur sehr selten jemand zusammen geschlagen, eigentlich nur, wenn er auf mich losgegangen ist, zur verteidigung, und was tun andere? andere frisieren Skuter, auto, usw., betrinken sich, stehlen das Zeug von den geschäften, aber wird von denen jemals was gesagt? NE!

Und was mir noch aufgefallen ist, es heißt ja immer, dieser Amok läufer hatte "schlimme" Pc-Spiele zuhause:
Nun, da ist mir was aufgefallen, bisher hatte jeder Attentäter oder Amokläufer auch Unterhosen an, wer weiß?? na? vlt ist ja das Schuld? Wenn einer einen Amoklauf macht, dann iist er Psychisch krank, das hat nichts mit PC-Spielen zu tun, im gegenteil, beim PC kann man sich sogar abreagieren, soviel zum thema.

Die, die sowas sagt, von wegen Fett und gewalttätig,    mich an!


----------



## xeroom (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

jetzt mal meine typ-beschreibung:
ich bin 27, 185cm und wiege 68kg!!!   
bundeswehr nicht absolviert - kriegsdienstverweigerer.
für kein land der welt würde ich in den krieg ziehen.
jede form von armee sollte abgeschafft werden.
keine zivilperson auf der welt sollte das recht auf waffenbesitz haben. 
...und ich zocke seit jahren.
wie ist das zu erklären??? bin ich nicht normal???


----------



## mimiMaster (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



> Computerspieler seien allgemein in besonders schlechter körperlicher Verfassung. Sie äßen schlecht, würden fett und litten unter Schlafstörungen.


Mega looool!!!
Ich esse wie ein Scheunendrescher, bin dünn wie ne Bohnenstange und meine Schlafdauer am Wochenende beträgt durchschnittlich 11 Std.
Das einzige was mich aggressiv macht sind Leute sie so einen Scheiss verbreiten.


----------



## WARIER (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				xeroom am 02.03.2004 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal meine typ-beschreibung:
> ich bin 27, 185cm und wiege 68kg!!!
> bundeswehr nicht absolviert - kriegsdienstverweigerer.
> für kein land der welt würde ich in den krieg ziehen.
> ...




*Am mir unterschau und immer noch den gleichen muskulösen Körper find*    

Gegen die Gewalttätigkeit kann man im Allgemeinen nur soviel sagen, dass *psychisch labile Kinder* die Spielwelt nicht von der Realität unterscheiden können. Hergott, wenn es wirklich psychische Folgen hätte, gäbs jetzt jeden Tag Amokläufe  :-o


----------



## Soad9 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Spiele machen nur FETT;wenn man den ganzen tag vorm kasten abhängt.selber schuld!Und wenn ich nur höre,dass spiele gewaltätigkeit auf den menschen übertragen,könnte ich den psychiologen vor die füße kotzen!ist doch lächerlich!spiele gränzen nicht einmal im traum an die realität(auch wenn blut zusehen ist)kapiert ihr,ihr psychiologen!bei filmen sieht die sache schon ganz anders aus.Auch die ganzen Zensierungen zb.UT2004-dann soll das spiel doch ab 18 sein.ist doch egal,aber diese blöden zensierungen sind kindisch.wenn man von spielen einen Psychischen Schaden davon tragen sollte, dann hatte man diesen schaden sicher von anfang an schon.aber diese beschi**ene welt soll doch glauben was sie will!!!!!


----------



## Schisshase (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Jaja, die Schweden und der Jugendschutz.
In den 80ern wurden die Donald Duck Comics mit Jugendverbot belegt. Der Erpel soll aufgrund seines aufbrausenden Temperaments ein schlechtes Vorbild sein.
"E. T. - Der außerirdische" wurde ab 13 freigegeben. Grund: Erwachsene würden in dem Film als Kinderfeindlich dargestellt. Kleine Kinder könnten somit ein gestörtes Erwachsenenbild bekommen.
Wehe, es wagt noch mal jemand über deutsche verhältnisse zu meckern.


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Gott verdammt wo leben wir im Mittelalter ??

Oje ... ich glaube diese unbegründeten Vorurteile reißen nie ab 
Klar gibt es ausnahmen aber ich denke viele Gamer zocken z.B. Ego-Shooter nur damit sie Agressionen abbauen ! Ist jendenfals bei mir so, nun gut ich baue damit nicht alles aber es hilft mir doch schon mich zu beruhigen, wenn ich nen Ründchen CoD aufm Server zocke *gg* der Rest kommt dann durch Musik 
Und was das Fett werden angeht ... ich denke ich würde diese Möchtegern Rechlerrin locker auf 1000m abziehen ... *gg*

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Damit wollte ich nur verdeutlichen das die angesprochenen extrem Fälle sowas von vereinzelt sind das sie nicht wirklich erwähnenswert sind  und ich kann sagen das ich nicht zu dieser Gruppe gehöre, welche dort propagiert wird 

Was sagt uns das wieder ?
Da versuchen erfolglose Psychoonkel und verloren gegangene Rechtlerinnen auf sich aufmerksam zu machen und womit ?? Mit vereinzelten extremfällen und was passiert jetzt wieder ?? Nun schreien sie alle wieder ... oje was ist das für eine Welt ?


----------



## Leddernilpferd (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

als ledderNILPFERD habe ich das RECHT FETT und AGRESSIV zu sein


----------



## pedrakan (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				MikeLebring am 02.03.2004 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem macht Onanieren blind !!!



omg!^^

hey, ich glaub über so einen unsachlichen bericht lohnt es sich nicht, überhaupt was zu schreiben!

naja, soherum ist die kausalität auf jeden fall schwachsinn. andersherum mag es ja stimmen, aber es hängt zu größten teilen vom sozialen umfeld ab, ob man irgendwann amok läuft, aggressions- und/oder angstzustände hat oder seelisch abstumpft.


----------



## deathmetalx (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ich bin nicht Fett, nicht sooo gewaltsam wie die es behaupten...
sportlich, intelligent und WIE DIE ES BEGRÜNDEN FIND ICH SCH************


----------



## RnBserkan (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				pedrakan am 02.03.2004 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeLebring am 02.03.2004 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ich habe gehört das man vom "Computerspiele spielen" lesbisch wird !!

PS.: Bei so viele Spielen, von Online-RPG ...zu 3D-Shooter und Echtzeitstrategiespielen ...müste ich 50 facher Mörder sein.


----------



## Timyboy1987 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Also ich benutze Shooter spiele um meine Gewalt abzubauen.UNd dick bin ich lange nicht.Der Artikel ist die sch......


----------



## Hitchcock (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: 
fett und gewalttätig passen ungefähr zusammen wie G.W.B. und Frieden!!
Wie soll denn ein Fettkoloss der sich kaum noch bewgen kann sich prügeln oda mit seiner fettig zittrigen Händen eine Waffe haltten??????????????????
Dank meiner Spielerei bin ich klug und hab auch noch ein gutes Wissen in Sachen Hardware!!!! Und ich denke immer wieder an die Zeit wo die Menschheit die Währung abgeschafft hat und sie Frieden lebt. *SchönTräum*


----------



## Blue---Man (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Dann gib ich mal auch meinen Senf dazu:

Alsoich bin zwar n bissel dicker aber das liegt nicht an den PC-Spielen, dick war ich nämlich schon vorher!
Und gewalttätig bin ich nicht! Ich find das wir einfach nur falsch gesehen!
Beispiel: Erfurt, das erste was für den Amoklaif verantwortlich gemacht wird sind natürlich PC-Spiele! Aber nachher finden se raus das der Typ sowieso Sozial abgeschottet gelebt hat und damit auch noch Probleme hatte usw... was ich sagen will, die PC-Spiele waren nicht der Hauptgrund!
Dazu auch nioch sagen möchte ich, irgendwo muss man sich doch auch mal abregen! Ich mein am PC kann man Sachen erleben die man IRL nich erlebn würde! Ich mein was geht über ne gepflegte Runde Quake 3 auffer Wochenend-LAN, das ist richtig tolle entspannugn find ich! Einfach nix denken und alles abballern (zum abreagieren) was einem in den Weg kommt !
Und noch was, wenn PC-Spiel wirklich aggressiv machen... dann frag ich mich warum es erst ein Erfurt gab! Ich mein Nahezu jeder Jugendlich spielt regelmäßig PC-/Ballerspiele!

Die ganze Sache stinkt! Die Meinung eines einzelnen Profs wird höher gewerte als die der breiten Mehrheit im Volk .... es heißt DEMOKRATIE (soll heißen dass die Meinung ALLER relevant ist)!


----------



## Hitchcock (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



> Und noch was, wenn PC-Spiel wirklich aggressiv machen...



Wenn ich an die Kamera bei LoD: Defiance + ein enges Zeitlimit denke, so erinnere ich mich an Momente der Wut --> aber so ist es nunmal in jedem ActionAdventure!!


----------



## TheRookie (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

diese behauptungen sind so alt, dass es mich wundert, dass die ebendiese wieder ausgegraben haben....wahrscheinlich sind die pleite oder so und müssen mal wieder beweisen wie intelligent sie doch sind.

ich find mich nun wirklich nicht fett oder hässlich und dumm bin ich auch net.
außerdem verabscheue ich gewalt im wahren leben und bin der meinung das solche verhaltensmuster (die mit gewalt) seid ca. 1000 jahren überhohlt sind.
und an schlafstörungen leid ich auch nicht. solche behauptungen sind richtig beleidigend.

wie schrieb rainer rosshirt doch noch mal? ich glaub: es ist auch bewiesen, dass 99,9% aller amockläufer unterhosen trugen!


----------



## Blue---Man (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Hitchcock am 02.03.2004 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
> fett und gewalttätig passen ungefähr zusammen wie G.W.B. und Frieden!!
> Wie soll denn ein Fettkoloss der sich kaum noch bewgen kann sich prügeln oda mit seiner fettig zittrigen Händen eine Waffe haltten??????????????????
> Dank meiner Spielerei bin ich klug und hab auch noch ein gutes Wissen in Sachen Hardware!!!! Und ich denke immer wieder an die Zeit wo die Menschheit die Währung abgeschafft hat und sie Frieden lebt. *SchönTräum*



Zum Thema Bildung will ich auch noch was sagen!
Und zwar bilden PC-SPiel auch häufig! Dadurch dass ich AoE 1/2 gespielt hatte kam ich zB Problemlos in Geschichte auf ne 1 (ohne zu lernen versteht sich  )! Außerdem gibts da nochne andere Studie die behauptet (kann ich nur unterstützen) dass Kinder die regelmäßig PC spielen vor allem im Breich Logik und Assoziationsfähigkeit oftmals besser sind als andere Kinder (wer CS oder WC3 spielt weiß dass man wenn man gewinnen will blitzschnell auf alles achten muss)!


----------



## Freetrack (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

au wei! ich hab ja gewusst das das mit dem ewigen minesweeper spielen irgendwann mal auf uns alle zurückfällt!


----------



## Kalos (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Was ist wenn man sich von Computerspielen ernährt.........
Wird man dann dick, doof und hässlich?
Ich denke das wäre doch mal eine Forschungsarbeit wert.


----------



## Intelkiller (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				SYSTEM am 02.03.2004 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




die sagen wieder mal scheiße 
sowas find ich zum


----------



## LordFrodo (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Freetrack am 02.03.2004 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> au wei! ich hab ja gewusst das das mit dem ewigen minesweeper spielen irgendwann mal auf uns alle zurückfällt!



lol   

also
ich bin 16, 1,77m groß, schlank, wiege 55k und bin doch einigermaßen gutaussehend. da passe  ich ja voll in diese feindbild, das könnte von meiner oma kommen   . ich sach ma leckt mich ihr säcke die ihr keine ahnung habt   und nein, agresiev bin ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## derBob (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Manchmal frag ich mich ob die Sensationsgeilheit mancher Sender irgendwo mal ein Ende hat?!Die wollten doch nur wieder Einschaltquoten gewinnen,da sie wissen,dass sie damit die Ängste vieler - uninformierter - Eltern gewaltig schüren.
Ich habe mich seitens meines Studiums schon durchaus ausführlich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt und bin bis jetzt nocht auf keine einzige Arbeit gestoßen,die belegen würde,dass die oben genannten "schwerwigenden Auswirkungen" zutreffen.Das Thema ist so alt wie Videogames an sich.Früher hat man auch geglaubt,dass ein Foto einem die Seele raubt oder dass der Fernseher ein Werk des Teufels sei.Alles  Schmarrn!
Es heißt doch immer Schach sei das Spiel der Feldherren und Könige, da man anhand der Spielzüge Kriegsstrategien planen kann (siehe Napoleon).Ist dann jeder,der Schach spielt hochgradig ammoklaufgefährdet?
Aber wer weiß,vielleicht geht die Welt bald unter und dann liegt das einzig und allein an Microsoft.


----------



## John_Mullins (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Nicht hinhörn ist der dickste Scheiss was die da verzapfen


----------



## Headbanger79 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				SYSTEM am 02.03.2004 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Und wie pass ich dann da rein? Ich spiele leidenschaftlich gerne PC-Speile, aber von gewalttätig keine Spur. Und was den SPort betrifft: Ich arbeite als Fitness-Trainer (Hauptberuflich), gebe 12-15 Fitness-Kurse in der Woche und kann auch nen Marathon laufen wenns sein muss. Mach ich da was falsch???


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Hmmmm mir ist eben noch aufgefallen, wenn Shoter gewalltätig machen ... was machen dann Strategiespiele ?? Größen wahnsinnig  und wie sieht es denn dann mit Rollenspielen aus?? Wird man ein perfekter und leiser nie entdeckter Mörder ?? Oje ... ich weiß ja nicht ... bitte liebe Psychoonkels und Rechler/innen zeigt mir eine Ecke ein Medium dieser Welt in der einem nicht Gewalt entgegen stößt ... nun ja überall sieht man gewalt ob es nun so ist das ich durch Berlin/Marzahn bzw. Hellersdorf als Linker gehen und von hirnverbrannten Skinheads aufgemischt werde oder ob ich einen Blick in die Nachrichten wage "Bombenanschlag im Irak" oder der gleichen ... sein wir doch mal erlich ohne Gewalt würde den Menschen nix bleiben, weil sie schon so abgestumpft sind das es für sie nix weiteres gibt !!

Denn nehme man Gewalt weg würde es keine Action Filme usw mehr geben Lektüren wie die von Stephen King würden nicht mehr verkauft ... HdR würde verboten und und ... nun was bleibt uns dann noch ?? Wissenschaftsbücher und noch eine wenige Dinge mehr 

Tjo so ist unsere "friedliche" Welt heute ... "Gott wäre ich froh, wenn es sowas wie Frieden auf dieser Welt wirklich gäbe "


----------



## pirx (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				SYSTEM am 02.03.2004 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Hm.. tja

Also ich machs kurz... diese pseudoreal Ego Kriegs Shooter gehen mir auch schon seid geraumer Zeit auf den Sak


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

*Nichts ist grenzenloser als die Dummheit solcher Menschen, die solche Vorurteile in die Welt setzen*

Das da im moment eine Kampagne gegen uns Computerspieler läuft, sollte mittlerweile jedem klar sein. Das jetzt aber sogar bestimmte Bewegungen gegen Computer- und Videospiele gegründet werden schiesst den Vogel wohl ganz ab. Wer gibt diesen Leuten eigentlich dass recht, solche unbewiesene Behauptungen und Vorurteile in die Welt zu setzen. Dass ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als übelste Diskriminierung aller Computer- und Videospieler! Würden die sich mit der Materie Computerspiele mal wirklich befassen anstatt einfach solche Dinge zu behaupten, dann wüssten sie dass ihre Argumente total haltlos sind! Ich spiele z.b. seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr, bin jetzt fast 24, also spiele seit fast 19 Jahren Computerspiele. Wenn es jetzt nach denen ging, dann müsste ich ja jetzt aussehen wie ein Sumoringer und einen Amoklauf durch ganz Europa gemacht haben. Völliger Schwachsinn. Ich bin 1,73 m groß, wiege 62 Kg, also total sportlich und hab mich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie mit irgendjemandem rumgeprügelt und bin auch sonst weder aggressiv noch gewaltätig! Wie können die also einfach so jeden über einen Kamm scheren und sowas behaupten???? Die sollen sich lieber mal darum kümmern, dass die Kinder endlich wieder eine anständige Erziehung genießen und Werte wie Respekt usw. lernen. In meinen Augen ist nämlich vorallem die Erziehung schuld und nicht die Computerspiele! Aber selbst wenn die Erziehung wieder besser wird, Gewalt wird man nie ganz aus der Welt schaffen können. Gewalt wird es solange geben, solange es den Menschen gibt!


----------



## McTrevor (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Hach bin ich froh, daß in diesem Fall mal die kapitalistische Industrie FÜR uns arbeitet... Ein derart großer Markt ist glücklicherweise schon zu einflussreich, als daß wir mit irgendwelchen Konsequenzen durch derartige Blödsinns-Studien rechnen müssten.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## kaioshin (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				heartlessDragon-89 am 02.03.2004 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als 99 % aller Mörder haben schon einmal Brot gegessen!




http://www.verbietet-brot.ch.vu


----------



## archwizard80 (2. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				XmalkerX am 02.03.2004 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> aha, deswegen lebe ich ja auch vegan und jogge regelmäßig... no further comment



Marathon is my passion.


Aber vielleicht bestätigen Ausnahmen, die Regel


----------



## sven1979 (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

würde das stimmen, dann würden wohl viele gar nicht mehr durch die tür passen von meinen freunden. und wenns stimmen würde, dann würde ich mich ernsthaft fragen, wie ich grenadier werden konnten in der realen welt da draussen   
die wollen da doch nur sportliche, durchtrainierte leute...


----------



## Dioptas (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

zum glück bin ich nicht im besitz eines fernsehers und muss mir so´n dreck nicht anschauen.
wäre aber sicher interessant, was diese "dokumentarfilmer" zu meinesgleichen zu sagen hätten. ich bin jetzt 30 und verbringe rund 40% meiner freizeit vor der daddelkiste - und das seit mehr als 15 jahren. als fett würde ich mich jetzt nicht gerade bezeichnen, das liese sich auch kaum mit meinem 2. hobby (free-climbing) vereinbaren. apropos bin ich als aktiver gewerkschaufter (jetzt hab ich mich geoutet -g-) nebenher auch noch einigermasen sozial engagiert...
da bleibt mir nur noch das resumee: liebe daddelkollegen; immer ruhig blut. soweit ich weiss haben wir noch keinen realen krieg wegen ein paar liter öl oder glaubensunterschieden begonnen!
ich denke, dass mir darin auch alle freunde, die ich nur durchs zocken kennen und lieben gelernt habe zustimmen.
fett grinsend     lord dioptas


----------



## foofi (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Hm...!

Also ich bin jetzt fast 27 (noch 26 Tage)

Computerspiele zocke ich seit klein auf. 8 oder 9.

In der 4ten Klasse haben Freunde und ich für den C64/128er ein Spiel programmiert und es versucht zu Verkaufen mithilfe der Zeitschrift Comodore.

Ich bin nicht gewalttätig und nicht übergewichtig, ganz im Gegenteil.

Ich finde solche studien stumpfsinnig, aber !!! man sollte jede Warnung ernst nehmen...

Passt auf euch auf und viel Spass beim Zocken.

MfG

foo

Was ich hier immernoch vermisse ist die Reportage über die ---NEUE---- Techdemo von HALF LIFE 2.....


----------



## chridder (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Na wie schön, dass das eine Frau beurteilen kann, die sich in ihrem Leben mit Sicherheit nicht näher an einen PC herangewagt hat als 5 Meter!!!

Ich zocke ebenfalls seit etwa 13 Jahren und bin weder aggresiv, noch gewalttätig, noch fett, noch leide ich unter Schlafstörungen. Ich bin auch nicht geistig zurückgeblieben oder sozial unterbelichtet oder zu keinerlei menschlichen Zusammenlebens fähig, noch leide ich unter Gefühlsarmut oder was uns Computer-Fans noch so alles nachgesagt wird.

Im Gegenteil, ich verbringe nicht nur viel Freizeit vor einem Rechner, sondern auch meinen Berufsalltag, ich bin nämlich Software-Entwickler. Und auch hier keiner mit Pickeln, der jeden Tag nur Pizza frist (die schon seit Tagen da liegt), ich sitze nicht in einem dunklen Raum mit Neon-Röhre (sondern in einem schönen Büro mit Blick auf ein wenig Grün).

Ich bin schlank und sportlich gebaut, liebe Spaziergänge in der Natur, gehe sehr gerne Schwimmen, treffe mich oft mit Freunden (ohne Computer zu spielen) und bin auch sonst ein geselliger Typ.

Ich weiß ja nicht, woher diese Leute diese komischen Vorstellungen haben, aber ich empfinde es als absolute Unverschämtheit, diese lächerlichen Vorurteile als Dokumentation (und somit als Tatsachen) zu verkaufen.

Soooo...jetzt bin ich aggresiv    gleich hau mich mir noch ´ne drei Wochen alte Pizza rein und verprügel dann den nächstbesten der mit über den Weg läuft    Und heute nacht, da ich ja angeblich eh unter Schlafstörungen leide, zettel ich den dritten Weltkrieg an!!!


----------



## pirx (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ok... toll.

Ich werd nächstens 33, spiele seit es irgendwie Spiele in elektronischer Form gibt und bin superschlank und wirklich nicht gewalttätig. Und jetzt? Heisst das, dass diese Studie deswegen komplett aus der Luft gegriffen ist? Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass ein Dauerkonsum von Shootern die latente Gewaltbereitschaft fördern _kann_. Über Jahre hinweg 8 Stunden pro Tag CS & Co. zocken, das kann IMHO ganz einfach nicht gesund sein. Weder physisch noch psychisch und vor allem auch in dem Alter wo man sich noch in der Entwicklung zum Erwachsen befindet. Fettleibigkeit ist sowieso im Vormarsch, inwiefern da Computerspiele eine Rolle spielen sei dahingestellt. Dauerkonsum von Fastfood + zu wenig Bewegung sind jedenfalls sicher Gründe dafür.

Zurzeit wird der Markt von Shootern geradezu überrollt. 2WK, Vietnam, Korea usw. alles ist vorhanden und meist auch gleich doppelt und dreifach. Wen wunderts da, dass sich ab und zu wieder einmal kritische und/oder besorgte Stimmen zu Wort melden? Das muss man ja nicht gleich superpersönlich nehmen..   

Schlussendlich ist alles eine Frage des Mass (und das ist ja weiss Gott nichts neues). Ein BigMac pro Woche macht nicht fett, genausowenig wie zocken generell gewalttätig macht.


----------



## Grinsekatze20 (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ich finde diese unprofessionelle Berichterstattung in den Medien absolut lächerlich ! Wenn sich die gute Frau und dieser pseudo-Psychologe vorher nur etwas mehr informiert hätten, hätten sie gemerkt, daß ihr Bericht der totale Schwachsinn ist und nur auf Einzelfälle zutrifft !
Ich zocke am PC am liebsten Ego-Shooter und auf der X-Box am liebsten Beat´em-Ups .... bin ich deshalb brutal, gewalttätig und was weiß ich noch ? Nein, kein Stück ! Meine letzte körperliche Auseinandersetzung in Form einer Prügelei hatte ich in der 6. Klasse ... das sind jetzt auch schon ein paar Jahre her (bin 22) ... ich war ja noch nichtmal beim Bund, sondern Zivi bei uns in der Kirche (ok, bin jetzt nicht so der Gläubige aber der Pfarrer und die ganzen Leute sind super) und hab mich da meistens mit alten Leuten beschäftigt.
Mit meinen Freunden, das sind net grad wenige, verstehe ich mich auch super und und die zocken auch alle ... da überlegen wir uns nicht, ob wir vielleicht abends, wenn es dunkel wird losziehen und ne alte Oma überfallen oder ein paar 15-Jährige zusammenschlagen. 
Und fett werden .. *an mir runterguck* ... das trifft auch nicht zu ... ich bin 2m groß und wiege etwa 94 kg ... und bin trotzdem noch wirklich dünn ... 
Also, der Bericht ist einfach nur schwachsinnig


----------



## Tonykules (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Also wirklich ich zocke jetzt schon jahre lang am PC und am liebsten Ego Shooter aber deswegen bin ich nicht gewaltätig oder Fett genau wie meine zwei Brüder die zocken auch am liebsten Ego Shooter aber keiner von denen ist gewaltätig oder Fett das ist wirklich sehr übertrieben !


----------



## anndie (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Jetzt regt euch doch nicht auf. Auf Grund solcher "Erkentnisse" wird es kein Gesetz geben welches Computerspiele verbieten wird.
Außerdem, wenn bald eine neu Generation von Poltikern kommt, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Die, die jetzt an der Macht sind, haben den Anschluss zur Jugend verloren und haben einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie "Computerspiel".


----------



## S4ndmann (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

das mit dem fett kann schon sein wer gewisse zeit vor seinem pc hängt und keinen sport macht ist doch klar das der dick wird so wie ich ^^
1.92 und 115 kilo ich bin dick aber nicht fett und ? was solls muss ja net jeder so aussehen wie die schönlinge ausdem tv kein bock auf magersucht .... 
gegen diese schönheits politik sollte mal lieber sone sendungen gemacht werden !

hmm auf wievielen lans gab es schon ne schlägerei auf wievielen lans gab es schon tote ? 

Love parade die parade der liebe gibet mitlerweile tote bei uns nicht ! 
wir können im gegen satz zu anderen menschen unsere agressionen am pc rauslassen und tuhen das nicht an anderen menschen.

Hardcore Gaming since 1988


----------



## Hammond (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ich wollte auch noch anmerken, dass ich seit Max Payne 2 unter großen Schlafstörungen leide. Die bösen Traumsequenzen haben mich völlig verwirrt, da ich erst 16 bin...


----------



## Maxo (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Wenn jetzt eine Studie sagen würde, Burger machen fett, würden dann auch alle dünnen einen Aufstand machen: Fett? Ich bin 2m und 50kg, das ist nicht fett und ich liebe Hamburger!

Das PC dick macht, liegt daran, das viele während dem PC spielen's  einfach ne Tüte Haribo, nen Joghurt, Chips, wasweißich essen. Computer allein macht nicht dick! Die Verbindung machts! Denn isst man am Computer und macht trotzdem Sport, ist das auch wieder in Ordnung! Aber PC allein, essen, kein Sport, dann wahrscheinlich noch Frustmomente, also weitermampfen - das ist nicht gut für die Figur! PC ist kaum anders als TV. Ich finde, dass beide gleichermaßen Urheber der steigenden Gewalt und fettleibigkeit deutscher Jugendlichen sind. Hauptursache nicht - aber eine gewisse Schuld haben sie!

Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, ob ihm der PC, die Schule, das Leben, die Freundin oder sonstetwas wichtiger ist! Einfach mal Prioritäten setzen! Denkt euch: 
Was habe ich denn davon, wenn ich jetzt 3 Stunden am PC hock?
Was hab ich davon, wenn ich die 3 Stunden mit einem Freund verbringe?
Was habe ich davon, wenn ich die 3 Stunden zB Fußball spiele oder mit Inlinern/dem Rad zum nächsten See fahre?

Wie gesagt, PC hat nur ne Teilschuld, das fettige Essen ist aber mehr schuld!


----------



## Marty007 (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

 

Also ich sitze sehr viel vorm PC und bin nicht stolz drauf  eher Gegenteil.

ich sitze schon Jahre lang täglich 4-8 Stunden davor   und fett werden ja.... aber kommt net vom essen ! ich esse nicht viel und hamburger und pommes und so kram nur selten. Meistens sauf ich auch nur die scheiss apfelschorle .
Also soo fett bin ich net halt am hintern wird immer mehr *heul*  ich sag mir immer jetzt machste sport usw usw. der wille zum joggen ist da aber das ist ein teufelskreis, man traut sich net auf die straße, weil heute muss man sehr dünn sein gut aussehen usw hab ich ja nix gegen nur ich bins nicht und habe ... geistige "konflikte" mit mir selbst ^_^  was meine figur angeht. man wird auch zum aussenseiter wenn man zuwenig vor die tüt geht.     

mir egal ich vergess jetzt einfach was war und fang jetzt schlagzeug spielen an, dann joggen jeden tag die dauer erhöhen und paar freunde treffen (ja sowas habe ich )  ich wette nicht nur mir gehts so.   Gewalt mhhh   schlägerer war ich nie und werds auch nie. Und nein liebe '"psychologen" leider habe ich keine ak47 unterm bett und schieße nach dem ich ein game gezoggt habe einfach mal so zur selbstbefriedigung jemand übern haufen 

Und die sache mit dem gymy in erfurt  war ja net wegen pc games sondern wegen unserem SCHULSYSTEM !!! . Aber klar immer auf die games ablenken bloß nicht die Schule in frage stellen !   ich könnte auch ohne pcgames auf den Gedanken kommen ne Waffe zu nehmen und alle umzubringen.  Naja bis denne


----------



## DerShrek (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Tach auch,
ich finds ja ganz nett ,wie viele hier versuchen ihr/unser hobby zu verteidigen.
aber warum eigentlich ? 

in der angesprochenen "dokumentation" werden nur die üblichen
banalitäten breitgetreten.
z.B.
"But it has been proved beyond dispute that people who watch a lot of violence on television develop aggressive behaviour," said Frank Lindblad, a child psychiatrist at Sweden's Karolinska Institute university hospital.

wen´s interessiert kann hier den ganzen käse nachlesen :
www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2004-03-01-no-sims-for-swedes_x.htm

also nichts was man nicht schon tausendmal von anderen "fundierten" quellen gehört hat.

ich hab jedenfalls keine lust  mich vor irgendjemanden  wegen meines hobbys zu rechtfertigen.
oder anders ausgedrückt :
 "ich bin computerspieler ! und  das ist auch gut so !"


----------



## DarthTobi (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				SYSTEM am 02.03.2004 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.............................................................................................................  
Wo gibts die Drogen um so´ne gequrilte Scheisse zu verbreiten????


----------



## JulianKupsch (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Es gibt mit sicherheit Gamer, die aggressiv und übergewichtig durch die Spiele sind.(mein Bruder is aggressive durch Dark Age of Camelot und weil er kein soziales Umfeld mehr hat) Aber das sind die wenigsten die durch DIE SPIELE so sind. Was will diese Schwedin tun? Die Computerspiele verbieten lassen??? Die Frau hat doch keine Ahnung. Die ist bestimmt wie die Mutter von Kyle aus South Park. Die meint es ja garantiert nicht böse sondern nur gut mit der Jugend. Und noch was! Die meisten, die dann so sind, sind bestimmt erwachsen!(siehe meinen Bruder)

geschrieben : Julian Kupsch


----------



## GeneralWurst (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

In der Studie ist von *Kindern* die Rede und da würde ich schon zustimmen! Wenn man diese kleinen aggresiven, hypernervösen 13-jährigen sieht wie sie auf dem Schulhof ihre "coolen Moves" aus sowieso für sie verbotenen Spiele (weil ab 16 oder gar ab 18 Jahre USK) zur Schau stellen und sich aufs Maul hauen, ist so eine Studie kein Wunder! Bei der Fettleibigkeit würde ich aber eher sagen das das ein allgemeines Problem der Industrienation ist und nicht nur bei einer sozialen Gruppe vorkommt! Fernsehen, Bier saufen und Fußball schauen macht auch die Erwachsenen fett, die sind dann ein gutes Vorbild für die Kinder.  

Die meisten die sich wohl hier aufregen fühlen sich wohl als Kinder angesprochen und sind es wohl auch...  

Den Rest von uns sollte so eine Meldung nicht aufregen.

Deswegen sollte es USK Einstufungen geben aber nur aus Gründen des Jugenschutzes. Die Versionen ab 18 Jahren sollten in Deutschland aber den Versionen der restlichen Welt entsprechen (außer bei Verfassungsfeindlichen Inhalten wie NS_Symbole, etc.). Es ist gerade zu lächerlich wenn man Erwachsenen in Deutschland mit "dem deutschen Markt " angepassten Versionen abspeist, bestes Beispiel ist hier "C&C: Generäle".


----------



## Igro (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

also ich denke, das man solchen studien mehr differenzieren. ich bin ebenfalls ein begeisterter spieler. allerdings halte ich es für bedenklich, wenn schon 10-13jährige kinder stundenlang vor dem rechner sitzen.

in diesem alter ist es grade für jugendliche wichtig, soziale kontakte und verhaltensformen zu erlernen, die man am pc halt nicht machen kann. ich will hier nichts verteufeln, aber es ist dringend notwendig, das kinder mehr nach draußen kommen, mit gleichaltrigen kindern spielen und all diese sachen lernen. für den körper ist es insofern wichtig, da in diesem alter auch koordinationsfähigkeiten erlernt und muskulaturen zur unterstützung der knochen aufgebaut werden, was ansonsten im fortgeschrittenen alter zu problemen und körperlichen gebrechen führen kann. diesen kindern muss der umgang mit computern langsam und in angemessenden maß beigebracht werden. es darf nicht sein, das diese kinder 5h oder länger vor dem rechner sitzen.

aber das ist nicht das problem der pc spiele an sich, sonder der erziehung. ich hab hier mal den in meinen augen sehr gut zutreffenden satz gelesen mit dem ich hier mein statement abschließen will

"erst wenn alle computerspiele, alle filme, alle bücher und sonstige medien verboten sind, werdet ihr festellen, das ihr eure kinder doch erziehen müsst!"

Igro


----------



## Technocrat (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



> Was will diese Schwedin tun? Die Computerspiele verbieten lassen??? Die Frau hat doch keine Ahnung. Die ist bestimmt wie die Mutter von Kyle aus South Park. Die meint es ja garantiert nicht böse sondern nur gut mit der Jugend.



Deswegen ist das Wort "Gutmensch" ja auch ein Schimpfwort...


----------



## finki (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

- Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig" -

fett und gewalttätig wird man heute doch an jeder großstadtschule, sollten die sich nich lieber darum kümmern?


----------



## ygarz (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

- Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"

genauso sinnvoll wie die aussage blond ist blöd. Brünett färben bringt nix und haare blond färben macht dumm


----------



## Basty_B (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.03.2004 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nichts ist grenzenloser als die Dummheit solcher Menschen, die solche Vorurteile in die Welt setzen*
> 
> Das da im moment eine Kampagne gegen uns Computerspieler läuft, sollte mittlerweile jedem klar sein. Das jetzt aber sogar bestimmte Bewegungen gegen Computer- und Videospiele gegründet werden schiesst den Vogel wohl ganz ab. Wer gibt diesen Leuten eigentlich dass recht, solche unbewiesene Behauptungen und Vorurteile in die Welt zu setzen. Dass ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als übelste Diskriminierung aller Computer- und Videospieler! Würden die sich mit der Materie Computerspiele mal wirklich befassen anstatt einfach solche Dinge zu behaupten, dann wüssten sie dass ihre Argumente total haltlos sind! Ich spiele z.b. seit meinem 5. Lebensjahr, bin jetzt fast 24, also spiele seit fast 19 Jahren Computerspiele. Wenn es jetzt nach denen ging, dann müsste ich ja jetzt aussehen wie ein Sumoringer und einen Amoklauf durch ganz Europa gemacht haben. Völliger Schwachsinn. Ich bin 1,73 m groß, wiege 62 Kg, also total sportlich und hab mich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie mit irgendjemandem rumgeprügelt und bin auch sonst weder aggressiv noch gewaltätig! Wie können die also einfach so jeden über einen Kamm scheren und sowas behaupten???? Die sollen sich lieber mal darum kümmern, dass die Kinder endlich wieder eine anständige Erziehung genießen und Werte wie Respekt usw. lernen. In meinen Augen ist nämlich vorallem die Erziehung schuld und nicht die Computerspiele! Aber selbst wenn die Erziehung wieder besser wird, Gewalt wird man nie ganz aus der Welt schaffen können. Gewalt wird es solange geben, solange es den Menschen gibt!



ich zocke auch seit dem 5. lebensjahr, bin weder brutal noch dicklich (untergewicht *schäm* ...    ) ..aber nur ein bisschen, 
und ich finde auch genug zeit mich zu ernähren, und sport zu treiben (viel    )

gründen wir eine petition ? verbannen wir diese schwedischen lulatsches ...
oder darf deutschland wieder länder aus dem atlas radieren ?    :-o


----------



## Hackman (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Quintus am 02.03.2004 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich die kacke wieder höhre.Irgend wer muss das Thema immer wieder rauskramen.
> Wie oft hat man das jetzt schon ausdiskutiert!?
> 
> Echt es nervt,man darf das nicht so veralgemeinern,außerdem...
> ...





Eines ist mir wohl aufgefallen:
Computerspiele sind anscheinend gaaaanz schlecht für die Fähigkeit, einen halbwegs korrekten deutschen Satz in die Tasten zu klimpern  (Rechtschreibung)
Was man hier für vermurkstes Zeug liest ist teilweise echt derb.
Also lest mal lieber ein Buch, Ihr fetten Schläger.
*Sorry, nur Spaß!!!*

Ich muss aber zugeben, daß ich so etwa vor 5 Jahren, als ich noch sagen wir mal 20 kg mehr gewogen habe, tatsächlich viel zu viel Zeit vorm Computer verbracht habe. (Jetzt mach ich ein paar mal pro Woche Sport. )
Ist eben ein ideales Medium für Leute, die nachmittags lieber daheim hocken als Fussball zu spielen o.ä. 
Eigentlich ist es wie mit allem im Leben, das Spaß macht: zuviel ist eben schlecht.
So sollte man eben auch diese Debatte einfach grinsend an sich vorbeigehen lassen und ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden.
Und: Kein Mensch wird irgendwie ein Vorurteil gegen Dich hegen, bloss weil Du ein Gamer bist (außer ein paar Omas und vielleicht der Ikea- Verkäufer...).
Also keine Panik! 
Kleiner Tipp noch: Wer fett ist, aggressiv, und Brillenträger, der sollte vielleicht nicht jeden Tag mit seinem CStrike- Sniperwar- shirt in die Schule kommen.... 
Das wirft dann vielleicht doch ein schlechtes Licht auf uns Gamer..


----------



## iSnipeU (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ich glaub ich gründe gleich eine Liga für die Rettung bedrohter Arten, nämlich die der PC-Gamer.

Ich finde es nämlich unmöglich wie verschiedene Menschen, die wahrscheinlich noch nie richtig gezockt haben, sich die Freiheit herausnehmen uns zu diffamieren.

Ich bin sicher nicht fett, sondern das Gegenteil, spiele 4 mal die Woche Volleyball auch im Nationalkader Luxemburgs und bin auch nicht gewalttätig.   

Also wer bei dieser Liga zur Rettung der PC-Gamer mitmachen möchte, kontaktiert mich unter sven@luxdesign.net  

MfG,
Sven aka iSnipeU

P.S.: Ja ich bin überzeugter Gamer, CS, UT und Battlefield sind doch einfach geil...


----------



## hyperwilli (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

[ich finde es nämlich unmöglich wie verschiedene Menschen, die wahrscheinlich noch nie richtig gezockt haben, sich die Freiheit herausnehmen uns zu diffamieren.]


Was heisst hier nie richtig gezockt?
Ich verwette eine meiner fünf fetten Pizzen, die ich gerade futtere, dass diese alten Psychosäcke vor vielen vielen Jahren es gar nicht abwarten konnten auf den Rummel zu kommen um wehrlose Blechhäschen und -rehe abzuknallen,  und wagte einer zu lachen, wenn sie vollgesoffen statt  Bambi und Klopfer das Knie vom Budenbesitzer trafen, bekam der halt eine auf die Fresse. Das waren dann "soziale Kontakte".

Und schon tönte es aus dem Volkempfänger, dass unsere Jugendlichen verroht und gewalttätig sind. Und schuld sind die amerikanischen und englischen "Negergesänge". 

Merkt ihr was, das Thema ist wahrscheinlich so alt wie die Menschheit.


----------



## hyperwilli (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

[ich finde es nämlich unmöglich wie verschiedene Menschen, die wahrscheinlich noch nie richtig gezockt haben, sich die Freiheit herausnehmen uns zu diffamieren.]


Was heisst hier nie richtig gezockt?
Ich verwette eine meiner fünf fetten Pizzen, die ich gerade futtere, dass diese alten Psychosäcke vor vielen vielen Jahren es gar nicht abwarten konnten um auf den Rummel zu kommen um wehrlose Blechhäschen und -rehe abzuknallen,  und wagte einer zu lachen, wenn sie vollgesoffen statt  Bambi und Klopfer das Knie vom Budenbesitzer trafen, bekam der halt eine auf die Fresse. Das waren dann "soziale Kontakte".

Und schon tönte es aus dem Volkempfänger, dass unsere Jugendlichen verroht und gewalttätig sind. Und schuld sind die amerikanischen und englischen "Negergesänge". 

Merkt ihr was, das Thema ist wahrscheinlich so alt wie die Menschheit.

'schuldigung. Wollt nicht zweimal posten. Muss wohl beim Versuch passiert sein meinen Nachbarn mit der Maus niederzumetzeln.


----------



## The-Killer (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Irgendwie scheinen die ganzen "Gelehrten" nur einen Vorwand zu suchen, um alles, was ihnen nicht gefällt als gefährlich abzustempeln.UND DESWEGEN VERLIERT EAGAMES UNMENGEN AN KOHLE, WEIL SICH ALLE BEI KAZAA DIE ENGLISCHE VERSION ZIEHEN...passt jetzt vielleicht net ganz, abba so die richtung stimmts scho, find ich...
Irgendwie nervt des mit dr Zeit, warum geben die denn nie auf?
Allerdings, wenn sie nur reden würden, ohne Beachtung zu finden, wärs net schlimm...Ich weiß(wars nach Erfurt???) hat irgendwer ne umfrage gemacht und sieha da: durch die "kompetente" Berichterstattung und "Studien" von "Gelehrten" hatten plötzlich 50-70 Jährige riesige Angst vor CS...DAS ist das problem an den studien...dass die ganzen leute, die wat zu sagen haben, drann glauben oder was gegen die Spiele im allgemeinen haben.Zu den ganzen "Gelehrten" kann ich nur sagen: 
Na, wat solls...NIEMAND WIRD MICH DAVON ABHALTEN; JETZT Q3, CS, NS(Natural-Selection, bevor hier wieder ein blöder kommentar kommt...) oder Diablo2 zu zocken...

Fw


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Basty_B am 03.03.2004 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.03.2004 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre wirklich mal was, gegen solche Dinge eine Petition zu machen. In meinen Augen ist das nämlich ganz üble Diskriminierung die da stattfindet. Das ist doch im Prinzip so, als würde jemand behaupten, dass alle Ausländer kriminell und gewaltätig seien.


----------



## Basty_B (4. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.03.2004 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Basty_B am 03.03.2004 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
und wie am besten, im netzt viá site ?


----------



## ronin5177 (4. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*



			
				SYSTEM am 02.03.2004 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Hallo liebe Zocker und ihr die es werden wollt,

dieser Vorwurf ist schlicht und einfach lächerlich ich bin schon mit Maus und Tastatur auf die Welt gekommen!!! Zocke seit dem leidenschaftlich alles was ich in die Finger bekomme. Plattformübergreifend. 

Zum Thema FETT   ich habe eine Trainer B-Lizens für den Bereich Fitness und betreue diverse Profisportler privat als Fitness-Trainer! Ich würde gerne einige unserer verbitterten Gegner einmal mit auf meine tägliche Joggingstrecke nehmen )) das wäre bestimmt lustig anzusehen. Von mir aus auch Bankdrücken ode besser noch sucht euch die Disziplin aus! Wir Zocker sind fit und intelligent und das ist wissenschaftlich belegt! Alleine die unterschiedlichen Bewegungsweisen beim Arbeiten mit Tastatur und Maus regen ziemlich viele Gehirnregionen zur Arbeit an!!! Das ist Fakt!!! 

Thema Gewalt. Da bin ich quasi Experte. Da ich hauptberuflich im Personenschutz bin und als Betreuer für Persönlichkeiten aus Wirtschaft und Politik ist aggressives Verhalten, in welcher Form auch immer, eigentlich eher negativ wenn man Aufträge bekommen will!!! Und da ich im Moment (leider) sehr wenig zocken kann vor lauter Arbeit, muss das wohl bedeuten, dass ich mein Handwerk verstehe! 

In diesem Sinne. 

Ihr Leute da draußen, die ihr ohne Leidenschaft seid. Lasst uns in Ruhe. Sucht euch jemand Anderen auf dem ihr euren Frust abladen könnt. 

Dicken Gruß an alle Zocker. Macht weiter so. Ich mag euch


----------



## Thommess (4. März 2004)

*Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig" - Stimmt!!!!*

So, jetzt ist es also endlich offiziell, ich hab's ja schon immer gewusst. Seitdem ich Ü30 bin, habe auch ich leider zugenommmen, und jetzt weiß ich ENDLICH woran das liegt! Da geh ich Squash spielen, Tauchen und radle im Sommer fast jeden Tag 'ne gute Stunde....der Schuldige ist ganz klar: Dungeon Siege! Das habe ich im LAN mit Kumpels gespielt und dabei haben wir auch etwas gegessen...das setzt natürlich an!  Und dann noch das Bierchen dabei. Ich schreib sofort ne Mail an  Gas Powered Games, wie die sich unterstehen können, ein so knalliges SPiel zu programmieren. Veilleicht  kann ich die ja auch verklagen, genauso wie der Typ, der MARS verklagt, hat, da auf den Packungen nicht draufsteht, dass man von  30 Riegeln am Tag evtl. zunehen könnte.

Die ganzen fetten Kinder (aus Landau oder auch nicht), die bei uns jeden Tag in die Schule rollen sind natürlich auch ALLE Computerspieler. Natürlich! Und es ist ja nicht so, dass deren ELTERN maßgeblich an deren Fettleibigkeit beteiligt sind, z. B. durch Darreichung falscher Ernährung,  nein es sind natürlich Bits und Bytes. 

Wer so eine Scheiße unter dem Deckmantel "Wissenschaftliche Untersuchung" veröffentlicht, sollte auf der Stelle das Gehalt entzogen bekommen!

Wann werden Bowlingbahnen verboten, da waren doch die Amokschützen aus Littleton vor ihrem Massaker?


----------



## GeneralWurst (4. März 2004)

*GENAU LESEN!!!*

SEUFZ, ES HABEN ANSCHEINEND EINIGE LEUTE DIE NEWS NICHT RICHTIG DURCHGELESEN, ICH SAGE ES NOCHMAL *ES GEHT HIER UM KINDER!!!* ES GEHT NICHT UM DIE ALLGEMEINE AUSSAGE DAS COMPUTERSPIELE AUCH ÄLTERE ODER ERWACHSENE SPIELER FETT UND GEWLTTÄTIG MACHEN. SO WIE HIER EINIGE AUF DIE NEWS REAGIEREN SCHEINEN WIR JA VIELE KINDER UNTER UNS PCGAMES LESERN ZU HABEN...


----------



## pirx (4. März 2004)

*AW: GENAU LESEN!!!*



			
				GeneralWurst am 04.03.2004 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ES GEHT NICHT UM DIE ALLGEMEINE AUSSAGE DAS COMPUTERSPIELE AUCH ÄLTERE ODER ERWACHSENE SPIELER FETT UND GEWLTTÄTIG MACHEN.


LOL   

Vergiss es. Man liest halt nur das was man will und interpretiert das dementsprechend.


----------



## Troppy (4. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

* Computerspiele machen FETT!!*

Is schon klar dass die neue DVD Verpackung dick und gewalttätig macht, wenn man so ein sperriges Plastikteil im magen hat.   

Mir waren ja die Kartons viel lieber, die waren wenigstens Biologisch abbaubar   

PS:
Wieso geht man eigentlich immer auf Computerspiele und nie auf Konsolenspiele (Spielen mehr Kinder und dort gibt's ja echte Pistolen als Eingabegerät)


----------



## Comandos (5. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Weis ja nicht zocken baut an sich wut und stress eher ab wie aufzubauen und seit ich zock hab ich haufen abgenomen lol  wen man zockt kommt man nciht zum essen  naja sachen gibts


----------



## kaimar2 (7. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ach, isses mal wieder soweit, ja? Tja, alle Jahre wieder sind Computerspiele die Quelle allen übels     
Am geilsten war's ja wohl immernoch bei diesem W****er aus Erfurt, wo sie dann CS verteufelt hatten. (Das der Typ das Spiel gar nicht besaß hat natürlich keine Sau interessiert     )


----------



## Tombery21 (8. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Naja. wenn ich sowas höre koennt ich genaus0   wie jeder andre hier. 

Agressivität: ich war vor dem zocken aggresiver als jetzt. muss echt sagen das MOHAA, COD , FFXI dann doch eher stress abbaut oder gar beruhigt. also wo ist da bitte "Computerspielen macht aggressiv" zu finden? (ich such da schon länger)

FETT????. Nicht wirklich . 1,78m 66KG? wo bitteschön is da fett?

Vielmerh ist es da richtig das computerspiele das logische denken und die reaktion foerdern. Und irgendwie bekomme ich im strassenverkehr mehr mit.

D.h. : Computerspiele machen den Strassenverkehr sicherer!!!!. 

Ja un die die amok laufen oder derartigen scheiss machen sind dann wohl wirklich Psychisch LABIL. Und wer einen grund dafuer finden will der findet ihn auch. Habe ja auch gelesen das des Aufmerksamkeits-Defizit-Syndrom (ADS) angeblich auch vom computerspielen kommen soll. also warum nicht den Computerspielen die amokläufer in die schuhe schieben. Aber wie schon gesagt das könnte auch an den unterhosen liegen.

Lasst die spacken reden. Sie wissen nicht was sie tun.


----------



## KillerOne (9. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Hmm also irgendwie ist das doch wirklich komisch oder... erst werden Spiele in den Vordergrund gerückt: sie seien schuld an Sämtlicher Aggressivität und gewalt. Dann wird auch noch gesagt Computerspiele machen fett? Also ich kann da nur drüber lachen. Ich zocke jetzt schon sehr sehr lange und auch viel und auch nicht gerade die harmlosesten Games obwohl die auch Fun machen. Ich Wiege nicht viel für meine größe und ich vergesse ehr das essen beim Computerspielen. 
Es gibt auch andere Ansätze die man Auflisten könnte. Wenn sich die Eltern nicht um Ihre Kinder kümmern und sagen och setzt dich vorm Rechner und mach ein Spiel anstatt sich wirklich mit den Kindern auseinanderzusetzten und auch mal andere Dinge zu tun. Das Kinder gewalttätig werden wenn sie vorm Rechner hocken und gar nicht wissen das es auch anderes gibt als ballerei und zerfetzende ..... ist es kein Wunder aber genau das ist die Aufgabe von Eltern. Kinder sind nicht reif dafür Spiele zu spielen ohne nebenbei auch die Aufmerksamkeit seiner Eltern zu haben. Der Computer ersetzt keine Spiele oder auch Unterhaltungen mit der Familie. Nein Vielmehr sollte die Abwechslung der virtuellen und realen Welt da sein und von Eltern deutlich gemacht werden.
Klar kann man bei einem Spiel auch mal schlechte Laune bekommen oder auch wütend werden (das sollte sich auch fast jeder eingestehen können),aber dauerhaft Computerspiele spielen zu können sollten Kinder unter 16 nicht dürfen. Ein Kind das mit 8-14 Jahren schon einen eigenen Rechner hat ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Klar der Computerindustry gefällt das aber ich halte es für absolut gefährlich. Kein Mensch kann ein Kind erziehen oder gar unter Kontrolle halten das einen eigenen Rechner hat. Das Kind selber schon lange nicht.
Ich denke man sollte erst zu Hause die Fehler suchen und danach mal nachdenken woran es denn hapert. 

Würden Eltern sich so um ihre Kinder kümmern dann würde die Welt gleich viel weniger Probleme haben. Oh man ich könnte Stunden so weiterschreiben.
Viren werden wie man ließt häufigst von Minderjährigen geschrieben... das kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen. Aber woher kommt das LANGEWEILE.

Aufruf an die Eltern: MACHT ENDLICH AUCH MAL MEHHR MIT EUREN KINDERN UND LAßT NICHT DEN COMPUTER IN DEN VORDERGRUND.


----------



## Zyphon (12. März 2004)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ach wisst ihr Leute, die finden einfach keinen Sündenbock für die Probleme und Ereignisse, die sie nicht verstehen. Diese Deppen sind realitätsfern, genau wie die Leute, die aus Spaß an Shootern wirklich töten. Aber das sind so wenige. Davon abgesehen hat ein Amoklauf eines PC-Freaks nur minimal etwas mit seinem PC-Blut-Fanatismus zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit seinem schlechten Umfeld und den Eltern!

PC Spiele lösen keine Agressionen aus! Sie verstärken höchstens bereits vorhandene Agressionen!


----------



## Comandos (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - Computerspiele machen "fett und gewalttätig"*

Ach wie schön , zufällig wieder auf  das hier gestosen hehe 

das ist jetzt  mal wieder alles gleich wie schon damals , mal wieder die computerspiele schuld heute wie auch damals


----------

